# The Railway Children



## -Oy- (Mar 11, 2020)

Oakworth Station on the Keighley & Worth Vally Railway on Sunday. As used in the film of the book "The Railway Children."


----------



## Gaer (Mar 11, 2020)

Wow!  Are your photos on Flickr.com?  I have such an affinity for old steam engines!  This is wonderful!


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 14, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Wow!  Are your photos on Flickr.com?  I have such an affinity for old steam engines!  This is wonderful!



Yes - I have over 8k pix on there. Here's my trains/railway album...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/misteroy/albums/72157650835382609


----------



## Gaer (Mar 14, 2020)

Oy, Thank you for the link!  These are INCREDIBLE!!! I favorited many of them! You are an incredible talent!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Old Steam Engines are fascinating. I wish there was one here that I could take a trip on.
Maybe I watched too many shows and read too much about The Orient Express.


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2020)

That’s a beautiful steamer. Although I like the diesel/electrics best, I enjoy looking at the old Steam engines in museums.


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks all.



oldman said:


> That’s a beautiful steamer. Although I like the diesel/electrics best, I enjoy looking at the old Steam engines in museums.



If you look closely - there are two steam locos


----------

